# Resizing files for 5x7



## Del (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone --

I am giving some digital files to someone and want to size them so they will only print good quality 5x7 prints or smaller. (I'm guessing she will likely be able to get decent 8x10's as well if she tries). So just to check, I go into the export section and put in resize to print (5x7). What do I do with the quality and resolution -- do I leave those high. What I am trying to avoid is having this person make their own huge wall or canvas print on their own. If they want those, I'd prefer to make them myself.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello,

First make certain that the images are cropped for 5x7 aspect ratio.  That will ensure that nothing you want is lopped off and that you don't get white strips on two sides of your image.

Set your export dialog to export in inches. I prefer to set the Long Side to 7" in the dialog. Set resolution to 300 ppi. You are exporting JPEG evidently. The lab I use specifies 84 Quality from Lightroom and the sRGB color space. 

This file will make a passable 8x10 and a crappy 11x14. As neither of those is the same aspect ratio of the 5x7, it will make white stripes down two sides if they try to go to another size. 

Read here about white stripes: http://holycrop.wordpress.com/2010/09/01/letterbox-or-leave-it-off/


----------



## Del (Mar 24, 2011)

great thanks Rikk! I am offering digital files to people with with parameters. I know ppl will try to make 8x10's of them and there's nothing I can do about that but if someone wants a huge canvas print I want to do it. And, yes, I will crop to the 5x7 first...just wasn't sure about the resolution or quality. Thought there may be some 'formula' in there which would further ensure someone couldn't go up to an 8x10 well. I have a friend who only only offers 4x6 files but brings down the quality slider...that's what confused me.

Thanks again for the help!
Del


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 24, 2011)

If you are providing digital files to people, and they might make 8x10 or 5x7 or 4x6 or who knows what ... you should provide them with the largest image files you have, uncropped ... and then let the people who want the prints do the cropping.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 24, 2011)

If you want to ensure they won't-you can't. The difference in 5x7 and 8x10 isn't that much. There isn't a magic number where 5x7 will look good but 8x10 won't.  The best you can hope for is to make 5x7 look good and hope that 8x10 doesn't happen. My experience is that people will try it and accept it even if it looks crappy.  

The quality slider in LR is unlike other programs. Even cranking it way down will result in a pretty decent file. Good reading on that subject here: http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/jpeg-quality


----------



## Del (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for replying. Paige, I am providing the person with the finished image -- I don't want to let them crop it or alter it (i know I can't control that but that's my preference as the images have already been edited/cropped to look their best). I prefer they don't make enlargements (large canvas prints from local stores) which is why I want to give them a 5x7 file. I know many will try to make 8x10's and I accept that but I would prefer to make very large prints myself so I have some control over it. I have sent many prints back because of color, etc. I know it's not a perfect solution...

Does anyone else deal with this or have any ideas I haven't thought of?
Thx again!


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 31, 2011)

Two suggestions.  First, find out what is the minimum acceptable resolution, to you, for printing a 5x7.  I am guessing that will be somewhere around 175-200 PPI.  Resize the file to that resolution.  Then, compress the file as much as possible, but to an acceptable level.  This will allow your "clients" to be able to print a reasonable 5x7 for free, but any edits saved for a larger printing would be somewhat "compromised" between the low resolution and the possible artifacting from JPEG compression.  It will not prevent them form doing as they wish, but if they compared their "revised" 8x10 with one printed by you, they might be inclied to order a print from you.

--Ken


----------



## Jason (Mar 31, 2011)

One other side note: you will probably not find it possible to limit a 5x7 from printing an 8x10 for yet-another-reason.  Lots of software on the net allow resizing images at least double without penalty;  for example, OnOne Genuine Fractals does that quite well.  So, don't try too hard to make it "barely" passable at 5x7; it might not help.  And if you make it so borderline acceptable, will it influence them to not buy a larger one from you?

Cheers!


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 31, 2011)

Jason said:


> And if you make it so borderline acceptable, will it influence them to not buy a larger one from you?


 
I had that thought as well as I was composing my reply.  And, after reading your post, I thought of a possible alternate solution.  Rather than the OP sending out digital files for potential clients to print 5x7's, why not just send them complimentary 5x7's and consider the cost part of your advertisement?  My local drug store charges $1 USD for a 5x7 print, and I am sure you could find a source that is cheaper.  It might be an easy way to advertise and create goodwill.

--Ken


----------

